# Seiko 6139-6002 Pepsi



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi folks,

I have developed an unhealthy desire for these watches.

However, can anyone tell me how much I should expect to pay for one?

Anyone know one for sale?

Plus, I've seen one with Seiko 5 Sports or such-like on the dial - is this genuine and if so, what do all the variants look like?

Thanks in advance people!


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

that is a lovely watch.

I have one just like that, and it was about 100us late last year.

Extremely reliable, keeps great time.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They have appreciated in value recently..

As ever though, condition dictates value,lots of things to go wrong with these, the tiny cog that drives the inner bezel is prone to breaking and fading, that one pictured is faded to white, it should be gold like the dial , the bracelet is very specific to the watch ( wierd end pieces)

They go for between 80-150 quid these days in good condition....


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

Re: the inner bezel ring - there appears to be two models, a white one and a yellow one. Is this the case or is fading with age the most likely fate?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

delays said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Re: the inner bezel ring - there appears to be two models, a white one and a yellow one. Is this the case or is fading with age the most likely fate?


Yep, its fading


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

delays said:


> Plus, I've seen one with Seiko 5 Sports or such-like on the dial - is this genuine and if so, what do all the variants look like


Yes it is genuine.

I've been doing a little research myself and it seems that sometimes the same watch will have different marking depending it's designated market.

For example, a watch I like is the Bullhead chronograph, and I have seen examples of some signed "Speed Timer" and some without.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A few years ago you could pick up working examples for Â£25 on ebay (normally missing the cog that makes the bezel turn).

I had one, sold it to the Hawk when he had a fixation for them. The cogs that turn the bezel are impossible to get hold of.

Nice watches but no way are they worth Â£400


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

pg tips said:


> A few years ago you could pick up working examples for Â£25 on ebay (normally missing the cog that makes the bezel turn).
> 
> I had one, sold it to the Hawk when he had a fixation for them. The cogs that turn the bezel are impossible to get hold of.
> 
> Nice watches but no way are they worth Â£400


Ah, those were the days! I seem to have missed the boat on the fairly well priced examples, then.

Got my eyes on one that's up on eBay, and looks in fairly good condition.

What do you reckon would be a "fair" price? I was considering c. Â£125 max, however, I fear that may not be enough these days.

PS - apologies for breaching the rules with the pic link.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

delays said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago you could pick up working examples for Â£25 on ebay (normally missing the cog that makes the bezel turn).
> ...


like i always say do youre research first .for one without a faded inner bezel and a chronograph automatic you are looking at 120 upwards ,for a seiko 5 version or a faded inner bezel probably 60 upwards. ive had a few now and dont be afraid to look at traders from the phillapines bargains to be had out there and plenty of choice.


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

delays said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have developed an unhealthy desire for these watches.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have bought a few of these watches on ebay,paid max 70aus if you type in 6002 you shoulgd get a few for sale on ebay.The inner bezel can be bought from ebay,at the moment there is a yellow one(bezel) for 55aus part no 86029912

I have the bug as well,I have a black face one and the yellow face onewhich is my favourite,easy to fit the bezel if you are game to try! I have bought non working ones for parts.

The buttons can stick and the hands may not set to the top so check with seller about the condition,they can be expensive to repair,I hope this has been helpful,very nice watches if you get a good one.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Hello "Delays"

You may have found the watch your looking for by now, i have tried to PM you but you dont have enough posts. I have two of these watches if your still looking to buy.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

s67 said:


> Hello "Delays"
> 
> You may have found the watch your looking for by now, i have tried to PM you but you dont have enough posts. I have two of these watches if your still looking to buy.


Hello there!

I have a few that I've got my eye on listed on eBay at the moment.

However, you can e-mail me at los[DOT]retrasos[AT]googlemail[DOT]com to discuss it further.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

will do.

Martyn


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I've finally got one, after all that searching!

My first "grail" piece ticked off.

Thanks to all those who helped out and posted info, I'll hopefully have some pics up soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Good for you.

Presumably you've also discovered the space history (Colonel Pogue) of the 6139's.

Have a look at the 6138's


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

catflem said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Presumably you've also discovered the space history (Colonel Pogue) of the 6139's.
> 
> Have a look at the 6138's


Yes, whilst doing my research, I heard about this - fascinating stuff.

I fear that if I look at 6138s, my bank balance will look even worse than it already is!


----------

